# Cincinnati, OH - 6 GSDs on Cincinnati Craigslist



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/pet/727655553.html
This dog has been in the family for about 3 years, I believe he's 4-5 years old. 
He is a great dog, never attacked anyone, very playful. The only bad thing 
about him is that he isn't for small children because he is so big. (pic)


http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/pet/712852461.html
Looking to place a Female German Shepherd in a new home. There will be a $50 adoption fee. 



http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/pet/710385571.html
I am trying to find a new home for a male gsd; born 11/27/05. He is big, active and strong. He has AKC papers and is intact. Will have a rehoming fee... 


http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/pet/709186991.html
Eager to please, crate trained, working on housetraining, has most shots, playful and loving, gets along great with children (3 and up) and other dogs, don't recommend cats as she will chase. Adoption fee of $100. (Pic)


http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/pet/685788933.html
Lucy is a 2 year old GSD who has been spayed and is current on all of her shots. Lucy needs someone to love her and play frisbee with her, she is an awesome dog! Very loving, however she does not get along well with other dogs. (pic)

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/pet/695415521.html
Free to a good home is our adorable 4 months old German Shepherd. House Broke, we have a small cage for now to go with him but he will soon grow out of it... please call Ali @ The only reason we are giving him away is my partner and I have decided to move together and we each have a dog but are only allowed 1 where we live so he must go as soon as possible


----------



## lilcheeky8 (5 mo ago)

BlackPuppy said:


> http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/pet/727655553.html This dog has been in the family for about 3 years, I believe he's 4-5 years old. He is a great dog, never attacked anyone, very playful. The only bad thing about him is that he isn't for small children because he is so big. (pic) http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/pet/712852461.html Looking to place a Female German Shepherd in a new home. There will be a $50 adoption fee. http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/pet/710385571.html I am trying to find a new home for a male gsd; born 11/27/05. He is big, active and strong. He has AKC papers and is intact. Will have a rehoming fee... http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/pet/709186991.html Eager to please, crate trained, working on housetraining, has most shots, playful and loving, gets along great with children (3 and up) and other dogs, don't recommend cats as she will chase. Adoption fee of $100. (Pic) http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/pet/685788933.html Lucy is a 2 year old GSD who has been spayed and is current on all of her shots. Lucy needs someone to love her and play frisbee with her, she is an awesome dog! Very loving, however she does not get along well with other dogs. (pic) http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/pet/695415521.html Free to a good home is our adorable 4 months old German Shepherd. House Broke, we have a small cage for now to go with him but he will soon grow out of it... please call Ali @ The only reason we are giving him away is my partner and I have decided to move together and we each have a dog but are only allowed 1 where we live so he must go as soon as possible


 Hi I was wondering did u find a home for your puppy yet?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Post from 2008


----------

